# Fedor vs. Hong Man Choi???



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Taken from mmajunkie.com



> Fedor Emelianenko (26-1) will, in fact, fight in Japan on New Year’s Eve. His opponent? Seven-foot-two, 352-pound Hong Man Choi (1-0).
> 
> Greg Savage made the announcement on today’s Savage Radio Show.
> 
> ...


So this won't be an M-1 fight, just a fight so Fedor can keep his streak of fighting in Japan on NYE alive. Interesting...and completely pointless.

Choi was good in K-1, hell he even hung in with Le Banner. But this isn't a kickboxing match. He's 1-0 in MMA. No way does he deserve a shot at Fedor.

I guess I'm just not up on "all things hip" in Japan, cause this fight sucks. At least M-1 is looking to put on some real matches: Fedor/Monson.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

bump.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Interesting fight, I don't really get why Fedor's fighting Hong, but I'm interested. Of course, Fedor should be fighting real MMA fighters, but Hong's a big dude. I expect Fedor to sub him quickly, though.

Damn, Fedor needs to be fighting top HW's. Still, I'm getting my Fedor fix.


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

I love so many of Fedor's fights, but I'm not excited to see him in a freak-show fight with a guy with an MMA record of 1-0. What the hell?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

W/e it's better than waiting till Feb. 

Honestly I'm not going to bash him because it seems like this was a last minute solution and that M-1 wants him to fight big names. Hopefully we get Fedor vs Monson, Fedor vs Barnett and some other big match ups.


----------



## BoloPunch (Nov 5, 2007)

Can you say completely pointless?

Fedor is going to lose his top spot by the end of this year. By next summer he probably won't even be in the top 5 if he keeps fighting cans


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

Poor gigantor...


sove said:


> I love so many of Fedor's fights, but I'm not excited to see him in a freak-show fight with a guy with an MMA record of 1-0. What the hell?


He is not number one.. but he does kick ass in K-1, even though he's not very technical and fast - he got other advantages. it's a challenge, anyhow. Gary Goodridge went down fast with him


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I don't see why people are getting on Fedor for taking this fight. He wanted to fight on NYE this was the only way to do that it seems since M-1 wouldn't do a show. 

Honestly I'm not letting this fight affect my perception of him. But honestly if they were going to get a Giant to fight Fedor they should've got the P4P #1 fighter in the world Giant Silva.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Glad to see him fighting again! This could be interesting, the guy is big as hell and he is pretty good in k-1. 
I have this gut feeling Fedor is going to lose even though everything logical says he wont.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Fedor will take him down and either submit him or pound him out. Simple as that.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

No way I dont believe it. First its Randy, than Monson, than Rizzo, than Barnett, now Choi. Ill believe it when he is in the ring. This makes no sense. It wont happen.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> No way I dont believe it. First its Randy, than Monson, than Rizzo, than Barnett, now Choi. Ill believe it when he is in the ring. This makes no sense. It wont happen.


This is different though. He is planning on fighting Monson or Rizzo in M-1, and this isn't M-1. 

M-1 said they couldn't put a card together in time for Fedor to fight on NYE in Japan. Since Fedor's deal is non-exclusive, he decided to fight for another promotion: Hustle Pro Wrestling. Its just so he could continue his tradition of fighting on NYE in Japan. 


Guys are jumping on M-1 and Fedor for this...he's still going to fight a top guy in M-1, it'll just be in February as was the plan all along. :dunno:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

More importantly, will Fedor do the hustle when he wins?

Ogawa & Fedor, doing the hustle, would freakin' rule. Then Fedor can whomp Ogawa again.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Hmmm, what a random fight


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Fedor will take him down and end it quickly on the ground via armbar. He doesn't want to risk injury on this fight, he just wants to fight in Japan on NYE. He's saving himself for the fights in M-1. I'm just glad to see the man fight again.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

Ok good news I guess, to know Fedor is fighting soon. But one big question that is not answered yet (or maybe I'm just missing something) Who else is on that card? I mean an MMA event in the famous Saitama Super Arena !!!! What else do we know about this event?


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

Zulu v. Matt Lindland


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

If this is true, I'm beginning to think Dana has a point. :thumbsdown:
A total joke of a match-up this is. I'll be so disappointed that I might even route for Choi for some flukish KO.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

buo said:


> If this is true, I'm beginning to think Dana has a point. :thumbsdown:
> A total joke of a match-up this is. I'll be so disappointed that I might even route for Choi for some flukish KO.


This has nothing to do with M-1. Fedor wants to fight on NYE in fact MMAJunkie has said this is something floating around but while Fedor is fighting on the card his opponent is TBA.

Fedor wants to fight for his Japanese fans. I don't blame M-1 for the bad match up. Japanese fans love freak fights. Choi vs Fedor is a freak fight. Fedor just wants to entertain his Japanese Fans. 

Dana doesn't have a point since M-1 is supposed to have him fighting Rizzo, Monson, and Barnett type guys which is defiantly solid comp.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

http://www.mmaforum.com/mmaforum-general-discussion/27091-fedors-opponent-not-finalized.html


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> It wont happen.


Kinda like Forrest Griffin beating Shogun amirite?


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

**** it at least hes fighting.


----------



## No1Brawler (Sep 23, 2007)

Ofcourse this fight is not pointless. Hong choi man is a beast, hes huge, and a very good striker (went 3 rounds with jerome lebanner). I know one thing for sure, hong choi man would whoop tim silvia, so when fedor wins, atleast we can get rid of the rumours of fedor ducking tim sylvia and well know fedor is great.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

No1Brawler said:


> Ofcourse this fight is not pointless. Hong choi man is a beast, hes huge, and a very good striker (went 3 rounds with jerome lebanner). I know one thing for sure, hong choi man would whoop tim silvia, so when fedor wins, atleast we can get rid of the rumours of fedor ducking tim sylvia and well know fedor is great.


Wow...The hills are alive with the sound of Crazy... Choi wouldn't beat Sylvia. Sylvia is a great striker and a UFC veteran.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Fedor by flying armbar. 

This is just gonna be like the schilt fights all over again.

Where is Barnett???????


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

No1Brawler said:


> Ofcourse this fight is not pointless. Hong choi man is a beast, hes huge, and a very good striker (went 3 rounds with jerome lebanner). I know one thing for sure, hong choi man would whoop tim silvia, so when fedor wins, atleast we can get rid of the rumours of fedor ducking tim sylvia and well know fedor is great.


YouTube - Bob Sapp V Hong Man Choi

Here we see him paired with the master of making his opponent's technique look polished--Bob Sapp. Draw your own conclusions about Choi's skill after watching this fight. My conclusion: considering the guy's mass, his punches have a ton of power on them regardless of speed and technique.

*Edit* I'm watching the fight again and I'm laughing so hard that I'm starting to cry.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Wow I guess this fight is really happening. Ill watch but only cuz its Fedor. I would have rather had him fight anyone else. This fight is so freakin stupid to me. He has to know people are talkin about him not fighting anyone. So he goes off and fights a 7'2 ********* with a tumor. Friggin stupid. No way he will fight in Feb for M-1 either. When was the last time you saw a fighter fight in backk to back months.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

sove said:


> YouTube - Bob Sapp V Hong Man Choi
> 
> Here we see him paired with the master of making his opponent's technique look polished--Bob Sapp. Draw your own conclusions about Choi's skill after watching this fight. My conclusion: considering the guy's mass, his punches have a ton of power on them regardless of speed and technique.
> 
> *Edit* I'm watching the fight again and I'm laughing so hard that I'm starting to cry.


that was ugly.. I mean I am sick at the moment but that made my stomach worse.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Not sure I understand the point here. I guess this is one of those fights Japanese fans will pay for, but Fedor has absolutely nothing to gain from this, nor do his fans. If this was UFC 3, everyone would be in awe of this sleepy-looking Russian guy who beat a seven-footer. But in 2007, when we have already what seen the John Matuas, Giant Silvas and Akebonos and of the world can do in MMA, it doesn't seem like such a big deal anymore.
It's nice to see Fedor actually fighting, and I'll probably watch it anyway, but this isn't exactly a fight worthy of the "world's greatest heavyweight." I really hope this isn't the way Fedor spends the rest of his career.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

As for the fight this thread is about. I think Fedor is looking at this as more of a warm up. He has only had 3 MMA fights in the last 2 years. He has been competing in Russia in ***** from what I have seen, read and heard. But the rules are slightly different. I think that is what this really is a warm up.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

It's funny watching the Sapp v. Choi fight. Choid actually makes Sapp look little. Crazy stuff. 

I know it would kill a lot of nutt huggers, but it would be hilarious if Choi beat Fedor with some lucky punch. This nobody beating the #1 HW in the world. It would be awesome.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

The Don said:


> As for the fight this thread is about. I think Fedor is looking at this as more of a warm up. He has only had 3 MMA fights in the last 2 years. He has been competing in Russia in ***** from what I have seen, read and heard. But the rules are slightly different. I think that is what this really is a warm up.


Were Zulu and fossil Coleman warm ups too?


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Davisty69 said:


> It's funny watching the Sapp v. Choi fight. Choid actually makes Sapp look little. Crazy stuff.
> 
> I know it would kill a lot of nutt huggers, but it would be hilarious if Choi beat Fedor with some lucky punch. This nobody beating the #1 HW in the world. It would be awesome.


I think a lot of MMA fans would see that as a sign of the apocalipse and throw themselves out the window!


----------



## No1Brawler (Sep 23, 2007)

How about you idiots grow a brain. Hong choi man went 3 rounds with jerome lebanner.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

No1Brawler said:


> How about you idiots grow a brain. Hong choi man went 3 rounds with jerome lebanner.


Oh thanks, my brain is beginning to grow. 
I think this will be cool, but I can see why a bunch of people are tweakin out that Fedor isn't fighting a top 10 HW, but this dude is tough. He is 7'2" and has crazy strength. We also don't know how he is on the ground. I'm being very optimistic here since Fedor is amazing on the ground, but as this intellectual speaker has so kindly put it, this dude isn't a complete can.


----------



## No1Brawler (Sep 23, 2007)

I cant believe how you guys are talking about hong choi man. Striking wise, how many people in mma can truly out strike this guy? Very few if any. Grappling wise, it would be hard for anyone in mma to take down this guy. Im also guessing he would be ******* strong. 

And this guy is like 160kg and 7ft 2 and hes not like Akebona or Giant Silva, he looks like a healthy giant. I know the other big guys that have competed have been horrible but this guy looks like he could cause havoc if trained properly.

If fedor wins this fight, It will show everyone that size doesnt matter when Fedor steps inside the ring. And maybe the tim sylvia nut huggers will realise that Fedor would whoop his ass bad and that he wasnt ducking him.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I don't think you should be taking shots at the #1 p4p fighter in the world No1brawler. I mean dissing on Giant Silva who do you think you are.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

No1Brawler said:


> If fedor wins this fight, It will show everyone that size doesnt matter when Fedor steps inside the ring. And maybe the tim sylvia nut huggers will realise that Fedor would whoop his ass bad and that he wasnt ducking him.


Size matters a ton, it would just show it can be overcome.


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

No1Brawler said:


> How about you idiots grow a brain. Hong choi man went 3 rounds with jerome lebanner.


I know man... since every kickboxer transitioning to mma has the same success in MMA as they did in kickboxing. :confused02:


----------



## No1Brawler (Sep 23, 2007)

GMW said:


> Size matters a ton, it would just show it can be overcome.


Ye i know size matters a ton with normal people. But im talking about FEDOR.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

atleast i get to see him fight and know he actually still likes to do it


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I don't see how people don't get the "point" of this fight. Its Fedor fighting a giant Kickboxer, how can it not be entertaining as hell?

He wasn't fighting anyway, so don't be dissapointed now that he is and the opponent isn't up to scratch.

Also No. 1 Brawler, you are making out like Hong man Choi is some highly talnted beast, hes not. He is a really big, really strong, slow guy, who will probably get taken down within 25 seconds of this fight starting. Tim Sylvia > Hong man Choi. In a kickboxing match? No. In terms of MMA? Hell freaking yes.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

> Hayato "Mach" Sakurai, Tatsuya Kawajiri, Hidehiko Yoshida and Shinya Aoki could also compete on this New Year's Eve card, according to FightNetwork.com.


Not bad! I'm exited to see Hidehiko Yoshida again!!


----------



## No1Brawler (Sep 23, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> I don't see how people don't get the "point" of this fight. Its Fedor fighting a giant Kickboxer, how can it not be entertaining as hell?
> 
> He wasn't fighting anyway, so don't be dissapointed now that he is and the opponent isn't up to scratch.
> 
> Also No. 1 Brawler, you are making out like Hong man Choi is some highly talnted beast, hes not. He is a really big, really strong, slow guy, who will probably get taken down within 25 seconds of this fight starting. Tim Sylvia > Hong man Choi. In a kickboxing match? No. In terms of MMA? Hell freaking yes.


I just dont see a person of hong choi mans physical attributes being taken down as easily as everyone here thinks.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

easy win for Fedor, altho I'll be rooting for Hong Man...

anyone actually considering buying this crap?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

No1Brawler said:


> I just dont see a person of hong choi mans physical attributes being taken down as easily as everyone here thinks.


Hes 7'2. That alone makes him easy to take down. He could catch Fedor with a Knee coming in or something though, and if Fedor tries to strike with him he will realise quite quickly hat this guy aint like Zulu.
This fight already happened, its going down just like Schilt did.


----------



## No1Brawler (Sep 23, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Hes 7'2. That alone makes him easy to take down. He could catch Fedor with a Knee coming in or something though, and if Fedor tries to strike with him he will realise quite quickly hat this guy aint like Zulu.
> This fight already happened, its going down just like Schilt did.


Fedor usually does upperbody takedowns, and not going for single or double legs so it will be intersting to see how he can take down a 155kg man with an upperbody takedown.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Mad easy, cos hes gonna sweep Chois legs out from under him. Fedors style of takedowns will actually work way better than an old fashioned single or double against someone that tall.
Watch the schilt fight, I guarantee this will go down the same way.


----------



## Don$ukh (Jan 2, 2007)

Hong Man Choi has wrestling background, the commentators always talk about it. I think Fedor will have a problem with his height because his knees are dangerous, this caused LeBanner a big problem in the fight. Choi also has a win over Schilt even though it was a biased decision. 
His only main weakness is his gas tank and submission skills really. Also he is in the K1 WGP final early December so this could be a problem too.
He is not as big a underdog as some people think.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

I see this fight going like Schilt vs Fedor. Basically Fedor taking him down then GnP or armbar.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

*"Fedor Emelianenko set to fight Hong Man Choi @ M-1 NYE Event in Japan"*

http://russianmma.blogspot.com/2007/11/aleks-fedor-emelianenko-fighting-in.html



> Tuesday, November 20, 2007
> Aleksander and Fedor Emelianenko fighting in Japan on a NYE
> 
> Breaking news!
> ...



Despite the fact Fedor is fighting someone he is going to dismantle, I am ecstatic just to see him actively fighting again. :thumb02:


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Theres a thread on this already a few pages back.
Either way, *Hong Man Choi, isn't bad. Should be closer then Fedor vs Zulu.
*


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

In a related story, that is actually more relevant to MMA:

http://fedor.bel.ru/index_eng.shtml?id=168



> "Fedor Emelianenko awarded Order of Peter the Great of the first degree"
> 
> This past Sunday, November 11, 2007, Fedor was decorated with an Order of Peter the Great of the first degree.
> In order to give this award to Fedor, representatives of the National State Decorations Committee travelled to Prague, where Fedor Emelianenko just won the World Championship in Combat ***** for the fourth time.
> ...


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

GMW said:


> Theres a thread on this already a few pages back.
> Either way, *Hong Man Choi, isn't bad. Should be closer then Fedor vs Zulu.
> *


My bad, I haven't been around lately and figured this would be on the front page. I wish there was a topic search bar


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Either way, Fedor is getting fed someone else.. It's sad, really.


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

i still can't believe how gigantic Man Choi is...
it would be better if Fedor fought someone more credible BUT it's not like we live in wonderland and can have all the fantasy match ups we want. thats probably who they could get the hands on; also, it's a good advertisement for Japanese fans who will much enjoy this match up (and so will I )


----------

